# Solve bootlooping Stream?



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey everybody I have a friend with a Stream that is boot looping. He's rebooted holding down the button on the side and gets into USB burning mode but he can't reset the device it looks like. Any ideas?


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ea99D9amNFRKXK438


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

Was this before or after the update that was just released? What files I provide will depend on that.


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

After I'm pretty sure. Was working fine before everyone started talking about an update.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

Here ya go: How to Unbrick & Restore Your Stream


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

THANKS TEN TONS! Will try it out and let you know how it goes....


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

ptcfast2 said:


> Here ya go: How to Unbrick & Restore Your Stream


Where do you get the drivers? When I plug it in the PC, can't find drivers


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

TommyR said:


> Where do you get the drivers? When I plug it in the PC, can't find drivers


They should install as you process through the restore bat file. The drives included will work on a 64 bit version of Windows 10.


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

ptcfast2 said:


> They should install as you process through the restore bat file. The drives included will work on a 64 bit version of Windows 10.


The drivers won't install for some reason. Here's a video.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CGaHfXQiASK5gutv9


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

TommyR said:


> The drivers won't install for some reason. Here's a video.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CGaHfXQiASK5gutv9


Try this and let me know:
File on MEGA

Run InstallDriver_Worldcup.exe and then DPInt_x64.exe after. Then run the restore bat and ignore the driver install error.


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

ptcfast2 said:


> Try this and let me know:
> File on MEGA
> 
> Run InstallDriver_Worldcup.exe and then DPInt_x64.exe after. Then run the restore bat and ignore the driver install error.


Ok trying...


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

TommyR said:


> Ok trying...


Awesome. I hope it was just a matter of swapping the installers out. They should both technically work, but I'm also kind of testing on a system that already had everything installed.


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

ptcfast2 said:


> Awesome. I hope it was just a matter of swapping the installers out. They should both technically work, but I'm also kind of testing on a system that already had everything installed.


1/2 drivers installed ok

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nHBuaL3uAPBK6W9f7


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

TommyR said:


> 1/2 drivers installed ok
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/nHBuaL3uAPBK6W9f7


This is an alternative installer for just the Google one:
File on MEGA


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

I also uploaded a new complete package of everything here: File on MEGA

If you installed the driver alternatives I sent, you'll just want to exit out of the windows that pop up when it tries to install them again. But this should work now.


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

ptcfast2 said:


> I also uploaded a new complete package of everything here: File on MEGA
> 
> If you installed the driver alternatives I sent, you'll just want to exit out of the windows that pop up when it tries to install them again. But this should work now.


Those drivers installed separately but the stream still wasn't recognized by either of my PC's. I'll try this version.


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

So should I be holding the reset button to get into USB burning mode, what I assume is recovery? The PC never finds the device connected.


----------

